# New Rod



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all, 
After my cheap rod got snapped at barlings I made the purchase today of a fleuger trion graphite rod, artifcial bait series 6' medium action 4-7kg line. 
I was toying up getting a g-lumos but couldn't justify the $400 so I went for the cheaper look-a-like.
It only teamed up with a cheap abu predator reel from the old rod. I will look at new reels in a month or so save up a bit and get a good one.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

mate go down to ettalong b&t matt and craig own it there will set u up wif a nice rod and reel combo say daniel sent u


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

trions are great rods was looking at it my self tho i got a drop shot for 99


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a trion 6'3" 4-6 kilo, beautiful rod! you should enjoy this rod!

Ash


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

have been eyeing off the trion rods with an eschelon reel for a while , guess i will have to spend the money , love pflueger


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Guys, taking it out in erina creek today so hopfully will get to fight an EP or soapy on it to really test it out :twisted: 

Ash do you use a baitcaster or eggbeater with yours, I am going to run an eggbeater for today (don't like baitcasters).

Bazzo 24hrs 24 beers Love it :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Dan, 
Were is Ettalong Bait and tackle :?: 
I have been into the Umina B&T but wasn't impressed with there range. They did sell weed though for blackfish in the winter  saves me going to find it

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

Dave

Glad you found a suitable replacement rod   

Let me know how you like it. Threadline reel should work a treat.

Toyed with the idea of joining you at Erina Creek today but have travelled over 2000 km in last week.In any event will be down there next weekend (tied up Sat morning). May catch up and wet a line with you  .

Rod


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Rod, 
I'll be around next weekend. I have been looking at the flats around the main channel near st huberts and the woy woy side and even saw a bait ball form in 600mm of water so it looks good. Don't know what was chasing the bait fish in that shallow water and buy the time i got over there it was gone. Lots of bait fish in shallows screams flathead to me thou.

Cheers Dave


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> Ash do you use a baitcaster or eggbeater with yours, I am going to run an eggbeater for today (don't like baitcasters)/quote]
> 
> Eggbeater on the trion, I have a couple of baitcasters, once I got used to them......I can handle them quite well now, but the learning period was long and frustrating.......


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> Eggbeater on the trion, I have a couple of baitcasters, once I got used to them......I can handle them quite well now, but the learning period was long and frustrating.......


 but arnt they nice to use once you get used to them


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

New rod sounds nice Dave.

Re baitcasters: those two articles posted in the last week or so are brilliant. Followed the advice, including dummy casting in the backyard and it makes a real difference. I was casting a squid jig today futher than I've ever cast a similar size with a threadline and the baitcaster is so much lighter and convenient (and this is with a rod that it a tad too heavy for the job). All I have to do now is buy more!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave, very easy to become addicted to baitcasters, i love them , have about 8 of the little buggers , although only about 5 of the 8 are really good , have you tried the pflueger echelon , you just touch the spool and it spins for 3 weeks, what were the 2 articles on baitcasters you refer to , ? must have missed them .


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> Dave, very easy to become addicted to baitcasters, i love them , have about 8 of the little buggers , although only about 5 of the 8 are really good , have you tried the pflueger echelon , you just touch the spool and it spins for 3 weeks, what were the 2 articles on baitcasters you refer to , ? must have missed them .


Barry, going to have a look at the Daiwa Saltist HRF - need a reel that is saltwater tolerant. How does the echelon go in the salt?



victor-victor said:


> Occy,
> 
> Links to Baitcasting castings basics might be worth a look,
> http://www.fishingnoosa.com.au/baittech.htm
> http://www.fishsa.com/baitcast.php


----------



## Sanman (Jan 1, 2007)

Dave, when I was looking at similar rods on Thursday, the guy at the shop the other day said he (very much) preffered the Pflueger over the Dropshot, Daiwa Procaster and Okuma rods. 
All very similar rods, I think. 
He said he got a few more returns from the Pflueger, however, and that the Okuma was too "light and bendy". 
Can't quite recall his criticism of the Dropshot rods. 
I ended up with the Procaster. It feels great with my small old reel, but I haven't fished with it yet. Went for two surfs instead of a paddle this weekend.
Cheers
Sanders


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Took the pfleuger out today and it performed well, the towadis and sp's felt good the rod was flexed just the right amount and it wasn't hard to get a nice action only turned up a few small one's but i am happy with it so far.

Cheers Dave


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> aleg75 said:
> 
> 
> > Eggbeater on the trion, I have a couple of baitcasters, once I got used to them......I can handle them quite well now, but the learning period was long and frustrating.......
> ...


They sure are! but in the back of my mind, on every cast, I am thinking of birdnests.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > aleg75 said:
> ...


  nah Ash , dont let it psych you out, its fun picking them out anyway , gives the arm a rest


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

goto ettalong b&t they sell towadis and jackalls and a heap of other goos stuff craig and matt really nice ppl there only young 24&26 or chris hes 19
best blokies to have a yar about fishin wif


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Dan are the in the shops near the outrigger or down further near the cinema.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

the out rigger


----------

